

Why Piracy is Good for Innovation - steveklabnik
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2010/11/why-piracy-is-good-for-innovation.html

======
bediger
This article, while quite a different point of view, has a problem. It keeps
referring to "illegal" services like Napster, KaZaA, maybe others.

I don't think they were really "illegal" when they started, they only _became_
illegal along the way, right? And I'm not even sure that "illegal" is a good
word to describe them, given that copyright infringement is pretty much a
civil action, only criminal in some extreme cases.

